# Corsair Crystal 570X mit RGB-Stripes



## Abductee (12. April 2019)

Wenn bei diesem Gehäuse: 
https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kategorien/Produkte/Gehäuse/570x-rgb-config/p/CC-9011098-WW
Bei der mitgelieferten RGB-Steuerung ein paar LED-Streifen nachrüsten will ist da dieses Kit das Richtige?
https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kateg...B-LED-Lighting-PRO-Expansion-Kit/p/CL-8930002

Edit: Das Pro-Kit hat soweit ich das sehe einen 3-Pin Stecker.
Der RGB-Hub vom Gehäuse hat aber 4-Pin Anschlüsse?
Ist dann dieses Kit das Richtige?
https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kateg...ORSAIR-Link-RGB-LED-Lighting-Kit/p/CL-8930001


----------

